# Can We Keep Mini Donkeys in with Goats?



## cleo (Apr 1, 2011)

We have two adult female goats, (here is what they look like: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3344)
and we were wondering whether or not we could keep a mini donkey in with them?  Would the donkey be too aggressive?


----------



## Bellshillbillyacres (Apr 4, 2011)

we have minature donkeys and goats, and do not keep them together, the donkeys tend to be very rough when they play, and can hurt or even kill a goat. I know someone who has a mini donkey in with her goats though, and horses and maybe if they are raised with them, a gelded jack, or a jenny raised with them might work. our donkeys were not raised with goats so all they want to do is chase them and knock them down. if you are wanting a guardian for them you might try a llama, or a very young mini donkey to grow with them.


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a friend who allows her gelded donkey to run with the goats. One of the does is actually very fond of the donkey and chooses to hang out with him more than the other goats.....the donkey seems to just deal with it. He doesn't seek her out for company.


----------



## Tomball Bunch (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a mini donkey jenny (1 yr old) with two mytonic goats (6 months old). She is a bit bossy to them but they keep seeking attention from her.  I haven't seen behavior that aggressive that I would keep them apart.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 4, 2011)

Of the hand full of times I personally have heard of people keeping them together... it's gone badly most of those times with the donkeys being too aggressive to the goats.

It would be different if they were raised together.


----------



## Jansalem (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a small standard pair of donkeys with our boer goat herd for almost a year.  The billy goat finally got old enough to breed and one of our goats had triplets.  The male donkey, who was a great guardian and took that role very seriously, saw the babies as a threat ending up killing them.  DO NOT chance keeping donkeys with your goats if you are expecting kids.

Jan


----------



## corgigirl (May 7, 2011)

I have a 9 mth. old jack.  He was living with 4 swiss milking goats, but spring sprung and "wilbur" got a little too rough.  He had to be relocated, and on went the crazied search for a jennet. He would bite the  goats and hold them against their will.  He would also jump on them.  Things became too risky for these 1 year old goats.


----------



## cleo (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!  It doesn't look like we'll be getting a donkey after all, though.  
Thanks again!


----------



## wishin4horses (Sep 24, 2011)

I so wish that I had read this BEFORE bringing our jenny home.    We brought her home this morning, leaving her 5 month old behind at her old home.  We put her in the pasture with our 2 goats.   She been pacing the perimeter of the pasture all afternoon.   Starting out, the goats always ran from her when she got too close.   Now, only a few hour later, she is chasing them out of her way.    She was so calm and gentle which is why we fell in love with her; that and she would let the children ride on her and lead her around.    Now, she's pushing at us.  She even pushed past me through the gate when I was coming out of the pasture.   What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## manybirds (Sep 24, 2011)

I always thought u could but then i had a few friends who's mini donkey's did very bad things (one picked up and shook a mini poney puncuturing a hole in it's neck). if u want a LG then i would get a llama but i'm not experiaced with llama's or donkeys so i'm no real help


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 25, 2011)

If the donkey is the only equine with the goats than it's probably scared and lonely right now.  Put her in a pen where she can get acquainted with them first.  Also if she was just separated from her foal than she's going to go a bit crazy for a day or two.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 3, 2013)

I keep my horse with my goats and I know several people that keep regular sized donkeys with their goats I don't see a problem with it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 3, 2013)

I keep my horse with my goats and I know several people that keep regular sized donkeys with their goats I don't see a problem with it


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't now about goats and a mini donkey but never put a full sized jack in with heifers or cows. Bad things happen. Jenny or gelded only!


----------



## wishin4horses (Jan 4, 2013)

I replied to this post over a year ago.  It's fun to look back at how much we've learned and changed since we started 2 years ago.  I still have the same jenny that scared me so and she turned out to be great.   She is the 'princess' of the barnyard and she is definetly part of the herd.   We now have 2 ponies and our jenny with our 6 goats in the same barnyard and everyone gets along fine- even when the kids were little.  I guess I've learned to be more patient and not rush introductions.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad to hear this! I would really like to have a mini donkey or two and was planning to put them in with the goats.



			
				wishin4horses said:
			
		

> I replied to this post over a year ago.  It's fun to look back at how much we've learned and changed since we started 2 years ago.  I still have the same jenny that scared me so and she turned out to be great.   She is the 'princess' of the barnyard and she is definetly part of the herd.   We now have 2 ponies and our jenny with our 6 goats in the same barnyard and everyone gets along fine- even when the kids were little.  I guess I've learned to be more patient and not rush introductions.


----------

